# best website builder



## posie23 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have researched numerous online store creation companies and just wanted to get everyones take on what you think is the best?


----------



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

I think bigcartel is the easiest I have seen, although I have not used it yet, I plan on using it in the future.

Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters - Big Cartel


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

After building 3 sites w/ 3 different Co.s and a ton of research, I found Shopsite to be my favorite.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Opencart will do the trick ,, easy to use


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a bigcartel site, and it is very easy to set up.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

plan b said:


> Opencart will do the trick ,, easy to use


I have been tinkering with opencart but I haven't got it down yet. Just learning to build websites so I am making alot of wrong turns but it looks like it will work out I just have to keep at it.

Katrina


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Katrina, Are you using 1.3.0, if not its worth a look you can adjust the picture sizes in the back end, I am looking forward to the next release which should be sunday or monday,,, I am going to settle on this next release I think,, it has everyhthing you need...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes it is version 1.3.0. This version was released July 19, 2009 are the releasing a new version already??

Katrina


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes they are,, the are on a very aggressive development and release timeline..


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am no where near that far on my page but good work, hopefully i will get there soon. 

Katrina


----------

